# How to Get Infrastructure Mode?



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello. Have a question for everybody.

Obviously I have a Droid Incredible 2. It is running Stock 2.3.4. I am trying to tether in Infrastructure Mode, and it doesn't seem to be working.

I have an HP TouchPad, which will only connect to Infrastructure Mode connections. Now I have installed the latest version of Wifi Tether. I have selected HTC Evo 4G as my device. Set a password, and everything. The TouchPad will see the device, ask me for the password, but it will not verify.

Now I know the device is capable of doing this, as I was previously running CM7 and tethered to my TouchPad with no problems at all.

Does anybody have any ideas as to what may be going on here, or what I can do to alleviate this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Why did you select evo 4g as your device? Use the default type and try again. If that doesn't worj tthen try to wipe and reflash

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

Completely wiped device. Refocused Stock 2.3.4. Didn't delete any apps. Simply installed the newest WiFi Tether app. Left it all in Auto. Tried to connect. Still nothing.

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

and that should be "reflashed"

AMD FYI, I have a Motorola Droid that will NOT connect to the Incredible 2 either. Just keeps saying "Obtaining IP Address" That's as far as it gets.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I know there is a bug in cm7.2 preventing the wifi tether app from working at all in the dinc2. You have to use the mobile hotspot to tether wirelessly.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

So what are you saying then? I'm not running CM7.2 now. I'm on stock Sense 2.3.4. I can't use the factory Mobile Hotspot app because my plan isn't situated that way

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

You could disable dun and use it....

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Question: Why are you on the stock rom? Seems like a downgrade to me.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Question: Why are you on the stock rom? Seems like a downgrade to me.


I agree. What's the point of root if you're not checking out the custom Roms.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I agree. What's the point of root if you're not checking out the custom Roms.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


Meh, stock Sense runs just fine if you debloat it some and such. Not everyone cares about flashing custom roms. I flashed some with my dinc2, but stock Sense was always my go to rom since everything just worked. It's really not that slow when over clocked with a custom kernel. I will admit the stock kernel sucks though.

Enough of that though since it's off-topic. In regards to infrastructure mode, I really wish I could remember how I got it to work on my dinc2. I'll do some searching and post again if I find anything. I do remember it was something extremely simple.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

Trust me. I have tried out all kinds of Custom ROMS. I really liked running AOSP to be honest. Just had too many touchscreen issues with any AOSP ROM I ran. And when I say Im running stock, I guess thats not 100% true either. I started with a stock ROM, but am running a custom kernel, Sense 3.0 Patch, and numerous patches to tailor the ROM to my liking (remove recent apps, accurate battery, etc.) And I run Launcher Pro.

I did try the "removing .dun" method on the Factory 3G Mobile Hotspot App, and it worked!! Tethering on my TouchPads without a hitch.

Thanks for everyones assistance. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Swiftmazda said:


> Meh, stock Sense runs just fine if you debloat it some and such. Not everyone cares about flashing custom roms. I flashed some with my dinc2, but stock Sense was always my go to rom since everything just worked. It's really not that slow when over clocked with a custom kernel. I will admit the stock kernel sucks though.
> 
> Enough of that though since it's off-topic. In regards to infrastructure mode, I really wish I could remember how I got it to work on my dinc2. I'll do some searching and post again if I find anything. I do remember it was something extremely simple.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S


The Droid incredible 2 tethers in infrastructure mode by default. It doesn't tether in ad hoc by default. Ad hoc was made to not show up by default in the list of scanned networks.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> The Droid incredible 2 tethers in infrastructure mode by default. It doesn't tether in ad hoc by default. Ad hoc was made to not show up by default in the list of scanned networks.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


You are correct that the default tethering is infrastructure mode with the 3g mobile hotspot app included on the phone. With that said, the OP and myself have to actually enable infrastructure mode on a third party app since tethering isn't included on our plans. "Unofficial tethering" apps tend to default to adhoc. Adhoc works great in many instances, but it doesn't work with every device.

I don't want an ethics debate or anything, but the topic at hand was about getting infrastructure mode while tethering without tethering included on a plan. I don't really use my dinc2 anymore, but it was a little tricky getting infrastructure mode to work on an "unofficial" tethering app. If I actually wanted to pay for tethering, the official app would've done it without any problems.

*Edited to add: *I totally missed the post a few posts back regarding the removing .dun trick. Tried it out on a friend's phone and voila, perfect infrastructure tethering. I wish I would've known that when I actually needed it, haha.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The wifi tethering app worked perfectly fine on my phone with stock rooted rom. I had to do the dun trick to get hotspot to work with cm7.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

